

Doodling in Math Class: Infinity Elephants (& fractals (& computation))[video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&v=DK5Z709J2eo

======
MaysonL
A beautiful series of videos - thanks!

